# :(



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

This is just me venting..... I think I may have a slipped disc in my spine and it HURTS.

Hoping I won't need surgery. 

(Both my parents have/had slipped/herniated/crushed/etc discs in their spines, so it's actually pretty possible that I do too. It sure as hell feels like I do.)


----------



## katiec2312 (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh  how have you done that? I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

katiec2312 said:


> Oh  how have you done that? I hope you feel better soon.


Thanks. Whatever it is, my back has been like this since I can remember, but it's been getting worse lately.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

max4225 said:


> Ouch, hope you feel better. Seems like I read somewhere that extra bed rest and a therapy bead pillow can help.


Thanks. ^^ Yeah, hopefully I can get a job. lol


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> This is just me venting..... I think I may have a slipped disc in my spine and it HURTS.
> 
> Hoping I won't need surgery.
> 
> (Both my parents have/had slipped/herniated/crushed/etc discs in their spines, so it's actually pretty possible that I do too. It sure as hell feels like I do.)


WOW. DON'T EVER GET THAT KIND OF SURGERY!

Seriously, it is both unecessary and potentially dangerous. There are exercises you can do to heal a disc problem and prevent it from happening again. Trust me I have had sciatica *AND *brachial neuritis. My mum has suffered from sciatica for years and one of my aunts also has had trouble with it. Pilates and yoga are excellent for this. Look for a book called _"Keep Your Joints Young" _by Sarah Keys. She is physiotherapist to the royal family. She really knows her stuff and has done some of her own research. She has some yoga exercises in the book for each of the joints including those of the spine. I had done pilates for a while before I got this book and the two go well together. My aunt does yoga and pilates and her sciatica has disapeared. It has taken a while to get the idea throught to my mum but she is now taking it on board and is needs less tramadol than she used to.

Resting is no good for your spine. Keeping active is important to help the disc heal and walking is very good for this especially over uneven ground. You may think that if you have a slipped disc you should rest up for a while but this causes the muscles to weaken and it only serves to make future problems more likely. Lying flat on your back on a hard floor can help to ease it if it is playing up. If it is your lower back then you may need to keep your knees bent and the soles of your feet on the floor so that the lower back is flat on the floor. Relax in this position for as long as you need to until the pain or discomfort eases off. If you pigeon toe your feet a bit then you can relax your legs without them falling over to the side. The more you relax in this position the more effective it is, and trust me, it is really good...


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> WOW. DON'T EVER GET THAT KIND OF SURGERY!
> 
> Seriously, it is both unecessary and potentially dangerous. There are exercises you can do to heal a disc problem and prevent it from happening again. Trust me I have had sciatica *AND *brachial neuritis. My mum has suffered from sciatica for years and one of my aunts also has had trouble with it. Pilates and yoga are excellent for this. Look for a book called _"Keep Your Joints Young" _by Sarah Keys. She is physiotherapist to the royal family. She really knows her stuff and has done some of her own research. She has some yoga exercises in the book for each of the joints including those of the spine. I had done pilates for a while before I got this book and the two go well together. My aunt does yoga and pilates and her sciatica has disapeared. It has taken a while to get the idea throught to my mum but she is now taking it on board and is needs less tramadol than she used to.
> 
> Resting is no good for your spine. Keeping active is important to help the disc heal and walking is very good for this especially over uneven ground. You may think that if you have a slipped disc you should rest up for a while but this causes the muscles to weaken and it only serves to make future problems more likely. Lying flat on your back on a hard floor can help to ease it if it is playing up. If it is your lower back then you may need to keep your knees bent and the soles of your feet on the floor so that the lower back is flat on the floor. Relax in this position for as long as you need to until the pain or discomfort eases off. If you pigeon toe your feet a bit then you can relax your legs without them falling over to the side. The more you relax in this position the more effective it is, and trust me, it is really good...


I don't think I have either of those conditions (based on the symptoms) but I will take that advice regarding lying on the floor. Thanks. ^^ It hurts to walk sometimes, or bend or shift into certain positions, so I'm not sure how much help doing yoga or pilates will be... I can't see a doctor til next month, so we'll see what happens. 

Thanks again. ^^


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Go see a medical massage therapist for your issue. They can reduce the inflammation and swelling around the area, and also help the muscles from tightening around that disk which causes your pain. 

Next is trying to re-position your posture with postural integration exercises or massage. Been seeing this client for a year now and I've improved his posture and overall well-being, no more sciatica pain, lower back pain, and his energy levels are back to normal again. I don't have to see him as much now.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> Go see a medical massage therapist for your issue. They can reduce the inflammation and swelling around the area, and also help the muscles from tightening around that disk which causes your pain.
> 
> Next is trying to re-position your posture with postural integration exercises or massage. Been seeing this client for a year now and I've improved his posture and overall well-being, no more sciatica pain, lower back pain, and his energy levels are back to normal again. I don't have to see him as much now.


If I can afford it. XD

Client? What sort of doctor/therapist/whatever are you? Also, how bad is it if it actually hurts to sit up straight?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> If I can afford it. XD
> 
> Client? What sort of doctor/therapist/whatever are you? Also, how bad is it if it actually hurts to sit up straight?


Some medical therapists take insurance as well. I'm a Licensed Massage Therapist and Certified Reflexologist. I also specialize in Sports Massage, Medical massage, Myofascial Release, Tian Di Massage, and Structural Integration.

That's pretty bad if it hurts to sit up straight in the normal posture. It forcing you to maintain an unhealthy posture which will cause curvature of the spine, constant low back pain, stiff neck and shoulders, and people will start calling you hunchback of notre dame. Try to go to a doctor first to have it checked out, get some x-rays done, etc. If a doctor suggests surgery, ask for a second opinion from another doctor. Depending on the severity of the injury, some disks can be treated with physical therapy instead of going into surgery.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Yep, what Syndacus said, see a doc.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> Some medical therapists take insurance as well. I'm a Licensed Massage Therapist and Certified Reflexologist. I also specialize in Sports Massage, Medical massage, Myofascial Release, Tian Di Massage, and Structural Integration.
> 
> That's pretty bad if it hurts to sit up straight in the normal posture. It forcing you to maintain an unhealthy posture which will cause curvature of the spine, constant low back pain, stiff neck and shoulders, and people will start calling you hunchback of notre dame. Try to go to a doctor first to have it checked out, get some x-rays done, etc. If a doctor suggests surgery, ask for a second opinion from another doctor. Depending on the severity of the injury, some disks can be treated with physical therapy instead of going into surgery.


Thanks, sounds good. I don't have insurance right now but will soon. I'll definitely see a doctor.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> I don't think I have either of those conditions (based on the symptoms) but I will take that advice regarding lying on the floor. Thanks. ^^ It hurts to walk sometimes, or bend or shift into certain positions, so I'm not sure how much help doing yoga or pilates will be... I can't see a doctor til next month, so we'll see what happens.
> 
> Thanks again. ^^


Sorry I should have qualified that. Sciatica an brachiatic neuritis are caused by prolapsed discs. With the sciatica it is at the very bottom of the back and the bulging disc impinges on the sciatic nerve causing pain and other feelings in the leg. Brachiatic neuritis is a result of a prolapsed disc in a certain part of the neck, in this case the disc impinges on the brachial plexus and the symptoms are felt in the arm. In both cases pain is felt in the muscles around the vertebra effected. In both cases it is agonizing. LOL. I have had similar pains in other parts of my spine. Lazyness is the primary cause of all my back problems.

Lying flat on th floor is also good if your back is just tired after a long day. It is so relaxing. I spend quite a lot of time do that particular "exercise". I said to my mum "See. Exercising is quite easy."


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> Sorry I should have qualified that. Sciatica an brachiatic neuritis are caused by prolapsed discs. With the sciatica it is at the very bottom of the back and the bulging disc impinges on the sciatic nerve causing pain and other feelings in the leg. Brachiatic neuritis is a result of a prolapsed disc in a certain part of the neck, in this case the disc impinges on the brachial plexus and the symptoms are felt in the arm. In both cases pain is felt in the muscles around the vertebra effected. In both cases it is agonizing. LOL. I have had similar pains in other parts of my spine. Lazyness is the primary cause of all my back problems.
> 
> Lying flat on th floor is also good if your back is just tired after a long day. It is so relaxing. I spend quite a lot of time do that particular "exercise". I said to my mum "See. Exercising is quite easy."


The thing is, I don't have any major pain in my legs. I don't live a very active lifestyle as I have to stay home most of the time, so my legs are kinda lazy, but they don't have any actual pain.

As for my arms, well I have carpal tunnel, but I'm sure the two are unrelated. :3

I think my neck is fine... If I run my finger down my spine (and the others that have done so aren't feather gentle when they do it so when they touch my spine so it hurts *shakefist*) I feel rows of vertebra, obviously, but in my middle of my back there's a big bulge. And if I sit completely straight, I don't feel my spine but I still feel the bulge.

lol, yay for an easy exercise. :b

I'll probably go to the doctor within a week or two for my back.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> The thing is, I don't have any major pain in my legs. I don't live a very active lifestyle as I have to stay home most of the time, so my legs are kinda lazy, but they don't have any actual pain.
> 
> As for my arms, well I have carpal tunnel, but I'm sure the two are unrelated. :3
> 
> ...


I only mention the sciatica, etc. because those were examples of disc problems I have. If you have a bulge at a point in the spine then that could be a bursitis which is an inflammation of the joint between the vertebrae. A lack of motion in the joint can lead to this. Exercises that move that section(bending forward, back and side-to-side) should help to ease it. I found tiger balm was good for relaxing the muscles and easing pain in my neck caused by tension. The red one not the white so much. The Tiger linament is good too but I prefer the red balm and it smells better too.

I really hate to come of as a doctor or an expert. I am really not qualified to advise you it's just that I think too many doctors are quick to get people under the knife if the pills aren't working. I see so many people walking around with terrible posture since I have began to take an interest in this and I wonder why the medical establishment isn't advising these people to do certain exercises especially when so many are being prescribed painkillers long term for posture related problems. People are spending more time sitting now than they used to. Sitting on the computer, sitting on the sofa watching TV, sitting in their car going to work, sitting in an office at work.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> I only mention the sciatica, etc. because those were examples of disc problems I have. If you have a bulge at a point in the spine then that could be a bursitis which is an inflammation of the joint between the vertebrae. A lack of motion in the joint can lead to this. Exercises that move that section(bending forward, back and side-to-side) should help to ease it. I found tiger balm was good for relaxing the muscles and easing pain in my neck caused by tension. The red one not the white so much. The Tiger linament is good too but I prefer the red balm and it smells better too.
> 
> I really hate to come of as a doctor or an expert. I am really not qualified to advise you it's just that I think too many doctors are quick to get people under the knife if the pills aren't working. I see so many people walking around with terrible posture since I have began to take an interest in this and I wonder why the medical establishment isn't advising these people to do certain exercises especially when so many are being prescribed painkillers long term for posture related problems. People are spending more time sitting now than they used to. Sitting on the computer, sitting on the sofa watching TV, sitting in their car going to work, sitting in an office at work.


The reason, sadly, is because exercises don't make money.

Anyway, I'll try all the exercises you guys have suggested. Thanks.  And Johnny, I can't take those pills anyway because pain relievers would interact with my medication. So yes, I hope the exercises help.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I used to have back & sciatica problems back in my early thirties. I found that strengthening the stomach & torso muscles really helped to ease the strain on my back. 

Also, be aware of how you use your back; don't put it under a lot of strain by lifting or bending awkwardly.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Thought you might find this interesting...


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks to all of you that replied. Turns out, (as far as I can tell, at least; I've had xrays but not seen a specialist yet) it isn't a slipped disk or anything. My doc says I have scoliosis. My spine is like partially diagonal lol. Wondering what the specialist is gonna say.

Thanks again.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> Thanks to all of you that replied. Turns out, (as far as I can tell, at least; I've had xrays but not seen a specialist yet) it isn't a slipped disk or anything. My doc says I have scoliosis. My spine is like partially diagonal lol. Wondering what the specialist is gonna say.
> 
> Thanks again.


I'm glad it wasn't a herniated disk. Gotta give credit to jonny neurotic, he was very smart with his knowledge of symptoms because the main issue with herniated disks is that they put pressure on spinal nerves, and usually only on one side, so the effects tend to follow the path of the spinal nerve being impinged. Scoliosis isn't a good thing, but it's better than what you thought it was. In any case, maybe you could see a physiatrist, they're doctors who specialize in physical therapy. As they specialize in non invasive healing, they'd probably be the best person to go to to avoid being put under a knife.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lol..i m suffering from low back back pain since many months..these month has been really breathtaking...i cant sit properly..n I have to sit atleast 9 hrs at office n 3 hrs for competitive exam..i taking medicines to get relieved of this pain,but still no result..i m soon to go for a doctor..the only thing that sucks I dnt have that much money to recover from a costly medication..i dnt want to twist my savings for this trash...
this pain is killing me...


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> Lol..i m suffering from low back back pain since many months..these month has been really breathtaking...i cant sit properly..n I have to sit atleast 9 hrs at office n 3 hrs for competitive exam..i taking medicines to get relieved of this pain,but still no result..i m soon to go for a doctor..the only thing that sucks I dnt have that much money to recover from a costly medication..i dnt want to twist my savings for this trash...
> this pain is killing me...


I actually have been going through something similar from sitting still all day and studying. I don't know the validity of this, but I've read that when you do this your leg/back extenders begin to atrophy, and the muscles in your back begin to have to take over. They aren't meant to play such a large role, and overuse causes them to constantly be very tight, which causes pain. I read that exercise and even just walking during the day is supposed to be able to help. Pills won't fix your problem though, because the only mask the pain.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yep I m actually feeling this..i can only get a good sleep n the moment I lift myself up from my bed really freaks me out...i want to get rid of my backbone...
i am feeling very bad healthwise..i want to sleep for days non-stop..n its not possible..i wish i was a bear who sleeps in his hole for months..
I cant quit my job,cant take leave for this sickness cos its not a flu..
I dnt want to spend on it too..but I cant ignore this pain...


----------

